# DHA to HAAD Conversion of license



## WilliamBryan (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi Good Day! I am a Registered Nurse in Uae specially here in Dubai. I worked for almost 9months as a Registered Nurse and i decided to move to Abu Dhabi. I applied for converting my license in HAAD suddenly they disapproved my application to convert my license. The reason is less than 2 years post registration. This result was not clear to me. According to the policy, atlist 6 months on the job with DHA license you will be able to convert the license. Until now im waiting for the response from them. Is there anyone can advise me or relate to my problem? Please, it will help a lot. Thanks.


----------

